# how do i breed locusts



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

hi any info appreciated are they easy to breed how long do they take etc


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

they take around 6-8 weeks, only the big pinkish looking adults are the breeders


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

pinkish? i dont think ive seen them are they the same as hoppers how do you breed them how many do you need wot conditions do they have to be kept in ect.... thanks


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

with a really really small penis


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

lmao

would usually say "hes just asking advice etc." but thats top class


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Really wouldnt bother mate.

Very hard to breed and hatch out large scale compared to crix.

Ever though of roaches. I changed as a staple and and never looked back. Something like Dubia roaches. Get a small colony off e-bay, or, on here and go from there.

If you want any help/advice on breeding them etc just gimi a pm.

:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Locust are super easy to breed and once they have started you soon get over run.



tommyjacobs said:


> pinkish? i dont think ive seen them are they the same as hoppers


Adult locust turn pink once they reach sexual maturity, they eventually turn back to the normal yellowy/brown soon after tho.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

My first colony was started with a 2ft glass tank turned on its end. I had a 60w household bulb fixed into top of tank - bulb wasnt stated and i didnt measure temps, i just let it run. 

Had a few pint glasses with damp sand in.

Multiple branches for perching and shedding.

Had the open side of tank covered with linen to allow for ventilation but it wouldn't let hatchlings out.

After about a month of that setup runnin successfully i upgraded the colony to a 3ft tank, set up the same just added and extra bulb. I added more sand for laying. The colony exploded and they bred like wild fire.

I was runnin lights for 14hrs'ish a day. Fed them spring greens and dandelion leaves.

I dont have the colonies anymore coz BD flatly refuses them :bash: so ive moved onto roaches now.

I think thats everything, any ive missed just ask



Pleco07 said:


> This was my 3ft tank just after I set up it up. As you can see there isnt many locust in their coz i sold a load to a mate coz the numbers were becoming ridiculous.


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> My first colony was started with a 2ft glass tank turned on its end. I had a 60w household bulb fixed into top of tank - bulb wasnt stated and i didnt measure temps, i just let it run.
> 
> Had a few pint glasses with damp sand in.
> 
> ...


Very hard=lots of effort (for me at least)

Dubia roaches on major large scale=
Plastic garden bin
Heat mat
Empty egg trays
Food-they're not picky
Done.

Dubia roaches on small scale=
Medium pet-pal
egg trays
food
done.

Unless of course you like the keeping of locusts then a tank of them would be pretty cool to have anyway.

Horses for courses i suppose.
: victory:


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Just noticed pleco07, your in Chelmsford. Moved from London to there when i was young.
Old court road.

Sorry off topic but just reminiscing. :blush:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, agreed ive got a few roach colonies and they require a lot less effort to set up and maintain. But if you wanna give locust ago their not that hard to breed.



renton said:


> Just noticed pleco07, your in Chelmsford. Moved from London to there when i was young.
> Old court road.
> 
> Sorry off topic but just reminiscing. :blush:


Old Court Road, bout 15 mins from me


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

wow brilliant replys thanks everyone i already have ordered some lobster roaches that should arrive next week i love the idea of breeding locusts but if im honest if i had a spare 3ft tank that would soon be converted for a rep! but cheers i just wondered as my boscs absolutely love the big locusts but you only get about 6 in a tub thanks again everyone great advice


----------

